# Glowing eyes



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Hello, I have a female pied dove who's just over a year old. She has brown eyes, but they glow pink when the light hits them just right. I'm not sure why, but when I told her near a window, her pupils appear to glow in a kind of pinkish color. Any ideas why that happens.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*light -reflection-eye pink*



tiffy316 said:


> Hello, I have a female pied dove who's just over a year old. She has brown eyes, but they glow pink when the light hits them just right. I'm not sure why, but when I told her near a window, her pupils appear to glow in a kind of pinkish color. Any ideas why that happens.


dear tiffy316,--eyes do reflect different colors,in the dark when a source light is directed at them.--could be the color of the lense-as light enters the eye to the retina and reflected back outward..i like it --cool.!!--or does it appear creepy.??--sincerely james waller


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Her eyes glow like that during the day, and not bc a light is being shined on them, but bc of the light from the sun or lightbulb passing through her eye. If I hold her up to the window just right, I can see the light passing through her eyes. BTW, it looks really cool. I used to have albino birds whose eyes would glow hot pink in the light. I'm just not sure why brown eyes glow pink then the light passes through them.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pink pigeons*



tiffy316 said:


> Her eyes glow like that during the day, and not bc a light is being shined on them, but bc of the light from the sun or lightbulb passing through her eye. If I hold her up to the window just right, I can see the light passing through her eyes. BTW, it looks really cool. I used to have albino birds whose eyes would glow hot pink in the light. I'm just not sure why brown eyes glow pink then the light passes through them.


dear tiffy316,--the Bronx zoo[newyork]-have pink pigeons,pink eye,s..the exotic dvm,s/caregivers have a human problem as pigeons[as a rule]-do know how to reproduce..i emailed the zoo and told them to let them be and watch.-I believe the pigeons are from asia,but in declining numbers the zoo is trying to repopulate their numbers..i thought you would like the info..--your pigeon,s dna might just be some pink/mix..-did you know the pigeon is a descendent of the veloci-raptor..sincerely james waller


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

She's not a pigeon. She's a pied ringneck dove with brown eyes.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Blood vessels in the eye..


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Oh, I thought that only albinos eyes glowed like that. It's kinda cool that ither birds can do it too. But there's not really much between their eyes, huh. Where did you hear that?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Common sense tells me if light hits the eye, at the right angel and I see red, then it is the blood in the tissues that are pink.. so if I see that, it tells me it is the blood in the eye. And perhaps other reflective pigments as well, as an ocular shape can bend colors.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Yeah, I understand. Anyway, like I said before, I thought that only albinos eyes did that. Plus, I have a 19 year old dove with blood red eyes, Pidgey, but his eyes don't glow in the light like hers does. They're the same kind of dove, but the size and colors are different. I also dont remember seeing that in Spice while he was still alive, so I was suprosed to see it in her eyes, even though she's not an albino. None of my other doves do that. Only her. That's why I thought it was strange.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

tiffy316 said:


> Yeah, I understand. Anyway, like I said before, I thought that only albinos eyes did that. Plus, I have a 19 year old dove with blood red eyes, Pidgey, but his eyes don't glow in the light like hers does. They're the same kind of dove, but the size and colors are different. I also dont remember seeing that in Spice while he was still alive, so I was suprosed to see it in her eyes, even though she's not an albino. None of my other doves do that. Only her. That's why I thought it was strange.


She has lighter pigments in her eyes. Or dilute pigments.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

I guess that could be the case. She started out almost pure white at first, so her eyes might be different bc of those same genes as well.


----------

